# Problema con eagle



## Zani (Mar 14, 2008)

Hola!
Tengo dos problemas con el eagle. Primero, necesito conectar las salidas de un multiplexor con las entradas de control de dos 74LS374 pero no puedo unirlos fisicamente con un cable porque no tengo espacio,hay una posibilidad de hacerlo de manera virtual?que aparezcan unas etiquetas que indique que están conectados?
Otra cuestión es que intento pasarlo a word,para ello lo imprimo en microsoft office document,pero cuando le doy a ok,no me hace nada,ni lo guarda en ningún sitio,otras veces me ha salio bien,pero ahora no  se que estoy haciendo mal.
Bueno espero ayuda urgente!
Gracias de ante mano!


----------



## eidtech (Mar 14, 2008)

El espacio es ilimitado en el editor de esquematicos, no entiendo tu problema.

Sin embargo si es posible unirlos a traves de un label, coloca un wire pequeno en cada terminal a unir y luego ponles el mismo nombre a ambos wires y te saldra un mensaje del Eagle de que si deseas conectarlos, dile que si... y listo!


----------



## mcrven (Mar 14, 2008)

Para pasar el esquema o el PCB de Eagle a un documento de word, primero debes exportarlos (Export) cómo imagen (Image) a un archivo. Ese archivo, es el que se inserta en el documento de Word.

mcrven


----------



## Zani (Mar 14, 2008)

Eis gracias por la ayuda, bueno en realidad lo de que no me cabe, no es que no me quepa,sino que es demasiado engorroso puesto que serían unos cables muy largos, lo de unir los cables no me viene bien, puesto que si lo hago así en realidad en el esquema se me quedan los cables al aire,y no se sabe hacia donde van o vienen, porque no aparecen los nombres,nose si me explico


----------



## electroaficionado (Mar 14, 2008)

Yo nunca termine de entender el problema.


----------



## mabauti (Mar 14, 2008)

podrias postear una captura de pantalla para que sea mas sencillo de entender?


----------



## eidtech (Mar 16, 2008)

ahi con captura de pantallas, espero y haya quedado claro.


----------



## jjavivi (Mar 25, 2008)

Hola, estoy empezando a diseñar con eagle y nesecito saber una par de cosas:

1.- Se puede mover de orientacion el label que se genera en la capa blanca donde se ven la ubicación de los componentes , sin que ello implique la rotacion del componente, lo pregunto porque se pisan y no se pueden leer bien.

2.- Cuando he terminado el diseño , siempre me gusta añadir una marcara para no dejar demasiados espacios en blanco y asi comerla mejor con el acido, hasta ahora tengo dos opciones o marcar pequeñas zonas o toda la placa (que es lo que hago) le indico la distancia entre pad, pistas, vias... y el nivel de insolado , queda bastante bien, PERO lo que seria muy bueno es ser capaz de hacer lo mismo y que se unieran los puntos que yo indiquen y que van justo a borde de mascara, y asi usarla como negativo, lo he visto en diseños, e incluso existe la opcion de mascara ON, pero no soy capaz de hacerle funcionar.

Un saludo.


----------



## electroaficionado (Mar 25, 2008)

Lo primero se hace con la herramienta SMASH, que te despega el name y value del objeto para poder manejarlos de manera independiente.

Para lo segundo hay que hacer un plano creando un polígono alrededor de donde se desee llenar los espacios.
Luego se le da al actualizador para que se llene.
Si le pones de nombre por ejemplo GND, entonces ese plano correspondera también a la señal GND, convirtiendose en el plano de masa.

Saludos.


----------



## jjavivi (Mar 25, 2008)

Gracias estoy encantado, pero no sabía como ponerle nombre al plano que creo para que se convierta en GND.

Bueno, ya he viso como ponerle el nombre a toda las pistas GND, la duda es que no con todos los componente puedo separarles el nombre, con la mayoría si, ¿Están bloqueados?

Chau


----------



## eidtech (Mar 25, 2008)

gnd


----------



## electroaficionado (Mar 31, 2008)

Como separarles el nombre?


----------



## jjavivi (Abr 2, 2008)

Me refiero a poder mover el labels de los puntos de que se compone un objeto, ejemplo , un card socket, tiene 10 puntos de soldadura y cada uno con su label, alguno de ellos deseo moverlos de donde se encuentran.

Bye


----------



## mcrven (Abr 2, 2008)

A ver jjavivi, si entendí bién, lo que quieres hacer es desplazar las etiquetas de los pines o partes del componente. Esto no es posible directamente pero, ser puede hacer de otra manera.

Copia el componente con nombre distinto y editalo a tu gusto.

mcrven


----------



## Welk (Feb 10, 2012)

En éste video podés ver la respuesta a tu primera pregunta, es muy claro , informativo y conciso ! 3:08


----------



## perito97 (Ago 31, 2017)

Mi cuestión es la siguiente, instalé la versión 8.3.1 de Eagle, abre normal, pero al tratar de insertar un componente sobre el área de trabajo en la mayoría de las ocasiones, en el cursor no me aparece nada y en las pocas ocasiones que se muestra, no me permite soltarlo dando click izquierdo y no se despega del cursor. Intenté con otras versiones y me sucede lo mismo, ¿será algún problema de mi PC con Windows 10 de 64 bits?. Gracias por anticipado y saludos a todo el foro.


----------

